# Newbie With A Few Mods



## featherworks (Oct 24, 2010)

First off, this is a great site.








The first major mod was adding a 2006 25RSS to the back of my Dodge Dakota.










Second was the tip out drawer as usual, but I took the little drawer out and cut off the ears. It is now a spice rack on the front of the pull out drawer in the pantry left of the fridge.


----------



## featherworks (Oct 24, 2010)

Then I bug-proofed the obvious spots.




























Made some chocks.










Replaced the rear grab handle.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Nice! Welcome aboard! I like the spice rack shelf....good use of a useless item....


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice looking mods! Might try a few of those myself.


----------



## featherworks (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are a couple more...
I got rid of the panel that was stapled down as a shelf under the linen closet and replaced it with a 1/4" piece of plywood with a hole so it can be lifted up. Now I have storage space for extra TP!!



















Electric jack and Lynx levelers


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

featherworks said:


> Here are a couple more...
> I got rid of the panel that was stapled down as a shelf under the linen closet and replaced it with a 1/4" piece of plywood with a hole so it can be lifted up. Now I have storage space for extra TP!!
> 
> 
> ...


The TP storage bin is a great idea! Everyone is always looking for an extra cubic foot of storage


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

featherworks said:


> Made some chocks.


Those look familiar. Did you see those on here, some where else or it came to you in a dream one night?


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

I'll be ripping off that spice rack mod when I finally get un-lazy and finish my drawer mod.

I really like that TP storage mod. I'll probably rip that off too!

Kevin


----------



## featherworks (Oct 24, 2010)

CamperAndy,
I would like to say that I came up with it on my own, but... I saw them somewhere a while back. When I did the tip out drawer mod, I did not even know that people did mods. I had some drawer slides laying around and figured I would put them to use. I was so proud that I thought of something new only to find out later that this was normal practice for "modders". I do have a cheap and easy one that I will post later today or tomorrow that I have never seen before, but I'll bet someone has done it though.

K. Smith,
Feel free to rip off as many of my mods as you want. I think we all do this and then sometimes we add our own little touch to them as well.

Phil


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

featherworks said:


> CamperAndy,
> I would like to say that I came up with it on my own, but... I saw them somewhere a while back. When I did the tip out drawer mod, I did not even know that people did mods. I had some drawer slides laying around and figured I would put them to use. I was so proud that I thought of something new only to find out later that this was normal practice for "modders". I do have a cheap and easy one that I will post later today or tomorrow that I have never seen before, but I'll bet someone has done it though.
> 
> K. Smith,
> ...


I did these a few years ago for my last trailer.


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Guess I got lucky & my '08 already had some mods. It has a pull-out drawer in the kitchen, and came equipped with 2 slide out racks on the bottom 2 shelves of the pantry. The top is still just a plain ol' shelf...not sure I'd be tall enuff to reach anything in a pull-out drawer/rack on the top shelf anyway without a li'l step of some sort. LOL

I like the mod in the bathroom! Cubby-holes are good things! LOL Am goin' over later today to "visit" my hauler, so will take a peek-see about doin' that one!

GOOD STUFF, thanks! I always enjoy seein' the pics of what everyone's done to their campers!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I like the mod for the toilet paper!!! Great Idea!!!!

How did you put the screen on the refrigerator grille? I put some screen on the water heater opening, and purchased the screen for the furnace. Have you had any problems with the air flow on the furnace? Seems like the mesh might restrict the air intake/exhaust gas too much









bbwb


----------



## featherworks (Oct 24, 2010)

bbwb, I havn't had any problem with restrictive air flow yet. As far as the fridge vent, I had some of that plastic mesh from the crafts dept at wal mart. This is the stuff that you can run yarn trough. I cut it to fit each row of openings and used white wire ties to hold it all in place.

Phil


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Just did the Shelf mod in the bathroom last night! I will see how long it takes for the DW to notice it!


----------

